# Rettet den Teich



## mick.bender (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, alle zusammen,

ich wollte mal hier meinen Teich vorstellen, den ich übernommen habe. Der Tümpel (ca. 20 m², ungefär 5000 l) lag sieben Jahre vernachlässigt in der Ecke des Garten herum und roch erbärmlich. Da jedes Jahr eine Ente zum Brüten kam habe ich den Teich adoptiert und erstmal ein OASE BioSmart 16000 Set mit UVC spendiert um Leben im Teich zu ermöglichen. Das hat auch geholfen, auch weil ich einige Schubkarren Biomasse vom Grund gefischt und entsorgt habe.

Inzwischen hat mein Nachbar dort acht Gold- und zwei __ Raubfische ausgesetzt und die Ente hat erfolgreich zwölf Küken ausgebrütet. Im Moment tobt das pralle Leben im Teich, und ich hoffe das ich es aufrecht halten kann. 

Eigentlich schwanke ich zwischen zwei Szenarien:

a. chemische Keule, damit das Wasser klar ist
b. so viel Natur wie möglich, mit Schlamm am Grund

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Meinung dazu schreibt, auch gerne zum Thema Teichschlammsauger, Beleuchtung o.ä. Muss die Pumpe den ganzen Tag laufen oder sind ein paar Stunden genug?


Für die vielen Tips und Anregungen schon mal Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße,

(Mick)


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Servus Mick

Herzlich Willkommen

Uiiii, da hast dir aber eine Gratwanderung vorgenommen.

Ich fange mal mit deiner letzten Frage an:
Ja, der Filter muß 24 Std. durchlaufen. Dadurch kann sich eine Mikrobiologie im Filter bilden die du mit einer nächtlichen Ruhezeit wieder vernichten würdest.

Chemische Keule hat nix im Teich verloren, NATUR mit viiiiieeeeeelen Pflanzen und Schlamm/Mulm am Boden (wenn er nicht zu einer Schicht von, sagen wir mal 5-10cm anwächst) in dem sich das eigentliche Leben im Teich abspielt.
Bakterien, Insektenlarven jeglicher Art und Amphibien (__ Molche, __ Frösche und deren Kaulquappen) halten sich darin vorwiegend auf.
Dem entgegen stehen leider deine wilden __ Enten .
Mit Enten am Teich wirst du nie zu klaren Wasser kommen, sie gründeln, wühlen den Bodengrund auf was zur Folge hat das Schwebstoffe das Wasser trüben.

Wenn es für dich moralisch zu vertreten ist, würde ich versuchen, nachdem die Küken den Teich verlassen haben zukünftig die Enten zu vertreiben , so lieb wie sie auch sind (kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen) und auch vielleicht schmerzvoll/herzzerreissend ist, aber ohne diese Maßnahme wirst du nie klares Wasser bekommen. Ganz abgesehen von den Hinterlassenschaften der gefiederten Freunde. Diese lassen wiederum deinen Teich in "Herrlichen Grün" erstrahlen. Dieses Grün ist die von dir schon erwähnte Biomasse Namens Algen.

Also wäge ab, Enten oder "Klarer Teich", die Technik hat in diesem Fall nicht das Potenzial dieses zu Neutralisieren.


----------



## axel (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Hallo Mick 

Herzlich Willkommen :Willkommen2
Das mit den Enten ist ja süß  
Das sie sich in Deinem kleinen Teich wohlfühlen .
Mit den Fischen wirds dann schwierig denke ich, wegen der Wasserwerte .
Den Schlamm vom Boden würd ich absaugen wenns geht , den Schlamm aber noch am Teichrand liegen lassen wegen der Kleinstlebewesen die wieder in den Teich wollen . Die Kaulquappen halten sich bei mir im oberen Randbereich auf . Molche und Frösche kann man sicher vorher vertreiben . 
Bloß zu den Libellenlarven kann ich nix sagen wo die sich aufhalten .
Da Du Filter und Pumpe hast, würd ich noch einen extra Pflanzenfilter anlegen um das mit den Nährstoffen zu reduzieren .
Die Pumpe immer laufen lassen, wie Helmut schon schrieb.
Also das Wasser das aus dem Teich durch den Filter läuft dann erst durch den Pflanzenfilter und dann in den Teich .
Wenn Du Fische im Teich hast , besorg Dir einen Wassertest , und prüfe die Wasserwerte .

Lg
axel


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

ich persöhnlich würde den kompletten Tümpel absolut leerpumpen (das Wasser entsorgen), den Bodenschlamm abharken und entsorgen und neu füllen mit klarem, sauberem Wasser.

....schlage das vor, weil ich denke das ist am einfachsten und gründlichsten.

-wie gesagt, ich würde es so machen- wenn meine Lösung falsch ist sorry-


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Hallo Mick,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns am Teich.

Das Wichtigste hast Du ja bereits erledigt - Du hast eine Grundreinigung vorgenommen und dem Teich einen vernünftigen Filter spendiert. 

Jetzt kannst Du Dich noch an Familie Quack erfreuen, aber sobald diese Familie ausgezogen ist, solltest Du Helmut's Ratschlag folgen und zukünftige plattfüßige Besucher vergrämen. Denn sie sch...nicht nur den Teich voll und gründeln den Dreck hoch, sie fressen auch die Pflanzen ab, die Du als Nährstoffkonkurrenten für die Algen benötigst. Schlimm genug, dass die ungewollten Goldfische rumwühlen. Aber - ein bisschen Schlamm muss sein und ist nich schlimm.

Die Chemiekeule kannst Du getrost gleich wieder abhaken. Sie hilft nur oberflächlich gesehen und kurzfristig, letztendlich produziert sie nur neues Algenfutter - denn zu nichts anderem werden abgetötete Algen.

Eigentlich brauchst Du jetzt nur ein bisserle Geduld. Setzt Dich also an Deinen Teich und beobachte das Leben darin. Der Rest braucht Zeit. Und wenn Du unbedingt aktiv werden möchtest, dann plane vielleicht eine attratkivere Bepflanzung. Pflanzen kann man nie genug haben...

Liebe Grüße
Christine


----------



## mick.bender (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Hallo und Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Ideen. Ich mache mich mal unpopulär und erkläre das a. die __ Enten bleiben und ich b. wegen den ganzen Dreck einen Teichschlammsauger von G****a gekauft habe. Momentan bin ich in Rotterdam und werde mir da viele Wasserpflanzen klauen, die gibts da ja im Überfluss, und dann versuche ich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Es wird also auf einen Naturteich hinauslaufen, mit dem ganzen Gewimmel (Enten) und Nachteilen (tübes Wasser, wenn die da sind).


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Hallo Mick,

es ist Dein Teich, Deine Entscheidung.

Aber wenn Du hier wieder auftauchst und fragst, was Du gegen trübes Wasser unternehmen kannst gibbet  - ist das klar?


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Servus Mick

Das kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneiffen 

Wie lautete doch dein Thread

*Rettet den Teich*

Gute Ratschläge hast du bekommen 

und wie Christine vor mir schon schrieb ......


Würde mich sehr über Fotos und Zustandsberichte deines natur*über*lassenen Teiches weiterhin freuen


----------



## mick.bender (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

@blumenelse und digicat:

Ich bitte um Abbitte das ich nicht den gängigen Vorstellungen des Forums bzgl. klarem Wasser entspreche sondern eine Öko-Pfütze installiere. Aber ich fühle mich wohl dabei und die __ Enten sind echt süß, also lass ich sie da. Nochmal Danke für den regen Austasuch und Alles Gute für Euch, (Mick)


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Servus Mick

Ich bitte dich ..... du brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen.

Ich bin sogar ein Fan von solch Teichen  und die gängige Vorstellung ist nicht die des Forums, sondern die der meisten User, denn "Grünes/Braunes" Wasser entspricht halt nicht den "Reinen" Vorstellungen.

Algen haben leider etwas "Ekelerregendes" an sich in so manchen Köpfen .


----------



## elkop (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

meinen ekel erregen die algen nicht, nur tuts mir halt leid, dass ich das teichleben nicht so verfolgen kann, wie ich es gerne tät, wenn grüner schleier alles verbirgt


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

Servus Elke

Upps, da habe ich mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt 

Natürlich wollen wir klares Wasser, aber ich z.B. habe bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich die Fadenalgen in der Flachwasserzone nur entfernt, wenn sie braun geworden sind. In den Algenpolstern haben sich so viele Kleinstlebewesen angesiedelt, daß es mir lieber war die da zu lassen wo sie sind, als dem "Reinheitstrieb" nachzugehen. Muß aber dazu sagen, daß genug freie Wasserfläche durch die Größe des Teiches da war. Also ist das alles eine Sache der Größe. Ein großer Teich (meiner hatte ein Volumen von ca. 250 000 L) hat sicher mit Algen weniger unansehlich ausgesehen, als ein Teich mit 25 000 L.
Ist also alles Ansichtssache.

Nur in letzter Zeit gibt es viele Beiträge die über "grünes Wasser" klagen, und manchmal liegt es doch in der Ansichtsache . Algen sind auch Pflanzen die man auf eleganteste Weise entfernen und damit die Nährstoffe mit entfernt.

Bei meinem jetzigen Mini mit 200L habe ich gar keine Algen (weder Faden- noch Schwebalgen). Und ausser Pflanzen ist da nix drinnen, ja ein paar __ Schnecken, aber keine Fische.


----------



## elkop (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rettet den Teich*

hallo helmut,

ich habe leider noch immer schwebealgen zuhauf, aber ich gewöhne mich daran, dass ich nicht mehr auf den grund seh und nur mehr oberflächlich meine einwohner bewundern kann. und irgendwie hoffe ich, dass eines tages über nacht das wasser wieder klar ist. positiv denken!


----------

